# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Metforminetabletten

## michiels

dag ik heb een vraag over tabletten metformine. ik ben diabetisch en gebruik metformine tabletten. mijn vraag is of metformine de nieren aantasten. graag een reactie hier op. groetjes michiels.

----------


## doomtor

zou ik ook wel willen weten,groetjes harry

----------


## sietske763

bijsluiter googelen,
of op wipekedia kijken, deze site heeft heel veel info.

----------


## michiels

i.v.m. mijn vraag over metformine wil ik mij bedanken voor uw goede reacties met antwoord.groetjes michiels.

----------


## afra1213

Beste Michiels,

Hierbij een gedeelte van de bijsluiter van de Metformine tabletten,
Zie de vetgedrukte tekst.

Geneesmiddel: Metformine Tabletten 

Orale bloedsuiker-verlagende middelen (= orale antidiabetica)
Biguaniden (=metformine)

Andere namen

Glucophage®

Samenstelling

Tabletten: 500 mg, 850 mg en 1000 mg metformine

Toepassingen (= indicaties) o.a.

Type 2-diabetes (= niet-insuline afhankelijke diabetes mellitus), wanneer met dieet en lichamelijke inspanning alléén onvoldoende resultaat is bereikt, vooral bij overgewicht.
Algemeen
Lees ook de bijsluiter voor informatie over de toepassing van dit medicijn.

Niet gebruiken bij (= contra-indicaties) o.a.

Aandoeningen die de nierfunctie kunnen veranderen, zoals uitdroging (= dehydratatie), koorts en ernstige infecties
Alcoholisme
Hartfalen
Hartinfarct, recent
Infecties, ernstige (o.a. bloedvergiftiging = septikemie, urineweginfecties)
Koorts
Leverfunctievermindering (leverinsufficiëntie)
*Nierfunctievermindering (= nierinsufficiëntie)*
Stofwisselingsstoornissen die door diabetes zijn ontstaan (o.a. keto-acidose en coma diabeticum).
Overgevoeligheid of allergie voor dit medicijn of voor een van de bestanddelen
Zuurstofgebrek (hypoxie), bijv. bij verminderde ademhaling (= pulmonaire insufficiëntie) en shock

Algemeen
Breng ook een vervangende arts of een medisch specialist op de hoogte van eventuele andere ziekten of klachten die u heeft. Hiermee kunt u voorkómen dat u verkeerde medicijnen krijgt voorgeschreven.
Lees ook de patiëntenbijsluiter om te zien wanneer dit medicijn niet mag worden gebruikt.

Zwangerschap

Het is nog niet precies bekend of dit middel schadelijk is tijdens de zwangerschap.
Dit middel niet gebruiken tijdens de zwangerschap.

Borstvoeding

De werkzame stof in dit medicijn gaat over in de moedermelk.
Tijdens gebruik van dit medicijn geen borstvoeding geven .

Algemeen
Sommige medicijnen kunnen een schadelijke invloed hebben op het verloop van de zwangerschap of op de nog ongeboren vrucht. Van veel medicijnen is dat echter nog niet precies bekend.
Heel wat medicijnen komen in de moedermelk terecht en bereiken zo de zuigeling. 
Gebruik daarom tijdens zwangerschap of borstvoeding alleen medicijnen op doktersrecept .
Vertel ook een vervangende arts of een medisch specialist wanneer u van plan bent zwanger te worden, al zwanger bent of borstvoeding geeft. Hiermee kunt u voorkómen dat u medicijnen krijgt voorgeschreven, die niet mogen worden gebruikt tijdens de zwangerschap of borstvoeding.
Raadpleeg eerst uw arts wanneer u van plan bent tijdens zwangerschap of borstvoeding oude medicijnen , zelfzorgmedicijnen of alternatieve middelen te gebruiken.
Lees ook de patiëntenbijsluiter voor informatie over het gebruik van dit medicijn tijdens zwangerschap.

Werking

Dit medicijn verhoogt de gevoeligheid van de lichaamsweefsels voor insuline en het verbruik van insuline in de lichaamcellen. Ook remt het de opname van glucose en de vorming van glucose in de lever. Al deze werkingen leiden tot een afname van het bloedglucosegehalte.

Algemeen
Lees ook de patiëntenbijsluiter voor informatie over de werking, hoe snel het werkt en hoe lang de werking duurt.

Mogelijke bijwerkingen (o.a.)

Diarree
Maagdarmstoornissen
Melkzuuracidose (= verzuring van het lichaam door een te hoog melkzuurgehalte), ten gevolge van verminderde nierfunctie, eventueel met leverfunctiestoornis, of door alcoholgebruik
Metaalsmaak in de mond
Misselijkheid

Algemeen
Vaak is er maar een kleine kans op bijwerkingen. Er zijn echter ook geneesmiddelen met een betrekkelijk grote kans op bijwerkingen. 

De kans op bijwerkingen wordt gewoonlijk groter bij hogere doseringen . 
Wanneer tijdens het gebruik van dit medicijn effecten optreden die u niet kent, verwacht of vreemd vindt, kan dat wijzen op: (1) een bijwerking van dit medicijn, (2) wisselwerking van dit medicijn met een ander medicijn, voedsel of drank of op (3) overgevoeligheid voor dit medicijn of (4) een allergische reactie op dit medicijn.
Als een medicijn al wat langer op de markt is, worden er niet zelden nieuwe bijwerkingen ontdekt. Hierdoor neemt het aantal 'bekende' bijwerkingen van een medicijn soms met de jaren toe. Een al wat ouder medicijn met veel bijwerkingen is daarom niet per se onveiliger dan een nieuw medicijn waarvan nog maar weinig bijwerkingen bekend zijn.
Het is mogelijk dat u overgevoelig of allergisch bent (of wordt) voor een bepaald medicijn. Als u weet dat u overgevoelig of allergisch bent voor een bepaald medicijn, moet u dat medicijn niet gebruiken. Vergeet echter niet uw arts te vertellen voor welk(e) middel(en) u overgevoelig bent. Zo voorkomt u dat u dat medicijn nogmaals voorgeschreven krijgt.
Breng ook een vervangende arts of medisch specialist op de hoogte van overgevoeligheid of allergie voor bepaalde medicijnen.
Lees de patiëntenbijsluiter voor meer informatie over de mogelijke bijwerkingen van dit medicijn.

Mogelijke wisselwerkingen (= interacties) o.a.

Alcohol
Bloedglucoseverlagende middelen (= antidiabetica), andere dan dit medicijn (o.a. insuline, sulfonylureumderivaten)
Cimetidine (= Tagamet®)

Algemeen
Kleine kinderen denken vaak dat medicijnen eetbaar, drinkbaar of snoepgoed zijn. Bewaar medicijnen daarom altijd buiten bereik van kleine kinderen! . 

Correct gebruik van medicijnen

In de praktijk wordt maar liefst 50% van alle medicijnen niet, onvoldoende of verkeerd gebruikt! Het gebruik van medicijnen heeft echter alleen zin wanneer ze correct worden gebruikt, d.w.z. nauwkeurig volgens voorschrift van de arts.
Wanneer u geen of te weinig van dit medicijn gebruikt (= onderdosering) loopt u het risico dat het glucosegehalte in het bloed (= bloedglucosewaarde) te hoog (= hyperglykemie) wordt.
Wanneer u te veel van dit medicijn gebruikt (= overdosering), kan dat -vooral wanneer u weinig eet- leiden tot een te lage bloedglucosewaarde (= hypoglykemie), met als mogelijk gevolg een 'hypo' (o.a. zweten, duizeligheid en bewusteloosheid).
Vraag uw arts om uitleg als u niet meer precies weet hoe u uw medicijnen moet gebruiken.

Zelf combineren van medicijnen

Combineer recept-medicijnen niet op eigen initiatief met oude medicijnen, die u heeft bewaard, of met zelfzorg-medicijnen. Dit kan namelijk leiden tot ongewenste wisselwerkingen (= interacties) en soms zelfs tot ziekenhuisopname.
Vraag eerst advies aan uw arts of apotheker als u naast de medicijnen van de dokter nog andere medicijnen wilt gebruiken.

Vertrouwen in de medicijnen

Voor een goed resultaat is het van groot belang dat u vertrouwen heeft in de medicijnen die u krijgt. Wanneer u denkt dat u het verkeerde medicijn heeft gekregen, bang bent voor bijwerkingen of denkt dat de medicijnen die u heeft gekregen niet helpen, kan dat uw vertrouwen in de medicijnen ernstig ondermijnen.
Bespreek eventuele problemen met betrekking tot uw medicijnen altijd met uw arts. Deze kunnen dan uw ongerustheid weg nemen of bekijken of u misschien andere medicijnen nodig heeft.

Medicatiebegeleiding

De behandeling van suiker- of glucoseziekte (= diabetes mellitus) heeft als belangrijkste doel: normalisering van de bloedglucose-waarde , d.w.z. deze binnen normale grenzen (= 4-8 mmol glucose per liter bloed) te houden. 

De behandeling met dit medicijn gaat vrijwel altijd samen met voedings- en bewegingsvoorschriften . Het belangrijkste doel daarvan is afname van het lichaamsgewicht. Wanneer u zich niet voldoende houdt aan deze voorschriften, is de kans op de behandeling vaak veel minder succesvol.
Bespreek uw ervaringen en eventuele problemen met het dieet en/of het gebruik van de dit medicijn met uw arts. Vertel uw arts ook of u wél of niet tevreden bent met de resultaten van de behandeling.
Vraag opnieuw uitleg aan uw arts of apotheker als u niet meer precies weet hoe u dit medicijn moet gebruiken of wanneer u dat bent vergeten. Doe dat ook als u problemen heeft met de voedings- en bewegingsvoorschriften.

Vergoeding

Dit medicijn is alleen op doktersrecept verkrijgbaar en wordt daarom vergoed volgens de daarvoor geldende regels van de overheid en uw zorgverzekeraar .
Vraag uw arts, apotheker of zorgverzekeraar zo nodig om nadere informatie over de vergoeding van uw medicijnen.

Andere informatiebronnen

Bijsluiter bij Metformine Tabletten
Algemeen
U kunt uw arts of apotheker zo nodig om meer informatie vragen over suikerziekte (= diabetes mellitus) en de behandeling daarvan.

Bijzonderheden

Geen

Mogelijke verschijnselen na overdosering (o.a.)

Wij beschikken momenteel niet over informatie over de mogelijke verschijnselen na overdosering met dit medicijn. 
In principe is na overdosering ook de kans op bijwerkingen groter (zie aldaar).
Algemeen
Blijf kalm en neem zo snel mogelijk telefonisch contact op met de (huis)arts of het dichtst bijzijnde ziekenhuis wanneer sprake is van overdosering of wanneer overdosering wordt vermoed.
Hou de bijsluiter of verpakking van het betreffende medicijn bij de hand als u belt of naar een (huis)arts, poli of ziekenhuis gaat.
Lees ook de bijsluiter in de verpakking over mogelijke verschijnselen en wijze van handelen bij overdosering.

----------


## michiels

dag bij deze wil ik het gezondheid forum bedanken voor de zeer goede reactie en antwoordt op mijn vraag betreft metformine.groet michiels.

----------

